# DC Real World Meet Up--When Shall We Meet?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pentagon City Mall, 1 PM.  Bring your Kindle!  If one of these dates works for everyone, it's a go.  If we get a majority, we'll reserve that date, but work to find another that works for everyone.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer the 2 days in June, but I can go any of these dates. I'd really prefer not to do the Tuesday the 26th though. My mom is coming for a visit and leaves the 25th. I'll be driving out to BWI and back that day would prefer not to make really long drives back to back like that (I'm 1 hour past the Bay Bridge on the Eastern Shore. Even if I take the Metro in, it takes almost an hour and a half for me to drive to the nearest Metro Station.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather, please go ahead and vote your preferences.  You can always change later.  So pick everything but the 26th, that reallly seems like it's not doable for you, and we'll note your preferences when we make the final decision!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm 1 hour past the Bay Bridge on the Eastern Shore.


That means you're twenty minutes from the beach?

<said she hopefully, envisioning a future KB get-together farther east>


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL..No. Sadly not that direction. I'm 20 minutes past Easton heading toward Delaware. It still takes me nearly an hour to get to the beach. I live in the middle of a bunch of corn fields.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL..No. Sadly not that direction. I'm 20 minutes past Easton heading toward Delaware. It still takes me nearly an hour to get to the beach. I live in the middle of a bunch of corn fields.


I think I drive past there on my way to the beach... I go up to Dewey. Used to be Rehoboth, but that's become just as crowded as OC now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL..No. Sadly not that direction. I'm 20 minutes past Easton heading toward Delaware. It still takes me nearly an hour to get to the beach. I live in the middle of a bunch of corn fields.


We have friends who live near Chestertown, also in the middle of a bunch of corn fields. We get out there every now and then!

Betsy


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL..No. Sadly not that direction. I'm 20 minutes past Easton heading toward Delaware. It still takes me nearly an hour to get to the beach. I live in the middle of a bunch of corn fields.


Luvmy4brats its nice to know I'm not the only one that lives " out in the middle of nowhere" LOL. I hear that from everyone when I tell them where I live. I live not to far from the area you are talking about. I'm in Chestertown. What a small world. But atleast when we want to go to the beach we don't have to sit in the Bay Bridge traffic.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann, thanks for the idea and for getting this meet organized.  My vote is in.  I am available on either May 26 or May 27 (unfortunately, not the other days).  I have a slight preference for the 27th, but only slight.  What kind of force will be generated if "too many" Kindles are in such close proximity.  No doubt a positive one!

Van...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I think I drive past there on my way to the beach... I go up to Dewey. Used to be Rehoboth, but that's become just as crowded as OC now.


I live between Preston and Hurlock. Most people don't know either of those towns, but most people know Easton when I mention it.. It's quiet out here.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I live between Preston and Hurlock. Most people don't know either of those towns, but most people know Easton when I mention it.. It's quiet out here.


I went through Preston once when I went to Rehoboth via Easton. Most of the time I go via Denton though. Just your average beach tourist, except that I try to take the back roads to avoid the heavy traffic.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I work with another Kindle owner who expressed some interest in attending the "DC gathering".  I'm encouraging her to join Kindleboards.  Perhaps we can one more for lunch.

Van...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick bump to remind all you DC local -- or even not so local if you want to make the trip -- to let us know which day will be best to meet up.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, Wednesday May 27th is in the lead.  If that's not good for you, be sure  vote!

Also, everyone who is coming, I'd like a full size version of your Avatar.  I'll PM you my email address.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, are you going to make us a KB quilt!    ??

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, are you going to make us a KB quilt!  ??
> 
> Ann


If you'll do my taxes. 

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't think any of those dates are going to work for me.  We have a petit jury coming in the last week in May for one high profile trial and another smaller trial.  You guys pick the date, and if I can be there, I will.
thanks, deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have we heard from Lynn, Mike, Jan, or Geoff?

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a "maybe" for any of those dates - I'll have to see if I can make it work but my work travel schedule is erratic right now. Keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I voted, I just didn't post a message.  I think I voted for all the dates except for June 1, but I think I could attend on that date also.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan's the keeper of the schedule, but if I'm counting right either of the days in May should be fine (26th/27th). I have to double-check my work calendar to make sure I don't have any idiotic thing I can't get out of (but that's not too much of a problem)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, May 27th  Is that it--it got the most votes.

Is there anyone who CANNOT make the May 27th date??

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in Court that day.  But if I'm the only one that can't be there, don't worry about it.  I'll catch the next one.  Have fun.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pentagon City Mall, 1 PM. Bring your Kindle! If one of these dates works for everyone, it's a go. If we get a majority, we'll reserve that date, but work to find another that works for everyone.
> 
> Betsy


Bumping this one.
And recapping: As above - Pentagon City Mall, 1 PM on Wednesday May 27th. Right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . .it's still a go. . . . .May 27 1 p.m.  When the date gets closer Betsy or I will post some further information for those out of the immediate area.  Should be fun!

Ann


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, sounds good!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Okay, I am in the area (down near Dulles) but am new so have no clue where this is.....is there a Metro by? I may be able to make it but would be bringing along my almost 4 yr old with me. If there is no metro, no way can I do it. I drive a 12 passenger van and you can imagine how hard it is to find parking for it inside the beltway.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I plan to be there.  Am looking forward to it.  I talked my coworker into coming also (her name is Robin).  She voted in the poll, but I don't think she's posted yet.  She's shy on-line, but not in person.

Van...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Okay, I am in the area (down near Dulles) but am new so have no clue where this is.....is there a Metro by? I may be able to make it but would be bringing along my almost 4 yr old with me. If there is no metro, no way can I do it. I drive a 12 passenger van and you can imagine how hard it is to find parking for it inside the beltway.


It's easy to find -- down 495, up 395, and right next to the highway -- and there's plenty of parking. But yes, there is also a Metro stop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh.  I'm looking forward to this but I just found out the granddaughter's high school graduation is that day.  Have to find out what time the ceremony is....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed for evening. . . .let us know as soon as you hear!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AAARGH.  10AM on the 27th.  And I don't think I can get through and rush away saying, "See ya, got something else to do!"  

So I can't make it.    But y'all go ahead.  Maybe they'll have WiFi at the auditorium or field house or wherever it is and I can join you in a virtual sense.  I do have a webcam, think anyone would notice me sitting there giggling?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Where's the ceremony. . . . .we're not meeting until 1 and will probably go on until 3 or 4 anyway. . . .

What say the rest of you?  Should we pick another day. . .maybe the followiing day, the 28th?

Thoughts?

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can make the 28th work.
Would hate to miss Betsy.
I thought that someone (maybe Heather) had a problem with the 28th.
I will have to go back and scan the posts to see.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah a quick review shows that deb was going to also have a problem with the 27th.
The 28th was never mentioned and no-one expressed any opinions about days other than the 4 that were presented.
So.......could be.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought you might be referring to me.  I have been keeping a close eye on this thread in case you all do chose a day I can attend.  
thanks, deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Deb,
In review of the posts, you had a problem with the 27th.
Can you make it on the 28th?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Made a new poll. . . . . . to gage if the 28th would work. . . .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7805.0.html

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think trying to do something afterward is goin to work--how long do these things last, anyway?  It's been years since I went to a graduation, the last one was mine from night school!  We'll probably take Rebecca out to lunch afterwards, too....

I can make it on the 28th.  The next g/kid doesn't graduate for two years...

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Going to check my date book now.  


Not till the 29th that week.  
deb


----------

